# Gentlemen...what turns you off ?



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

After reading a similar thread about what turns women off, now question is what turns men off about women ? Physically and behaviour related.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

Attitude.......

the I'm hot and I know it....

the I think I'm smart because my degree says so

the big girl with an attitude against everybody


yeah, mainly attitude, ego etc...


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

If she's too passive.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

My fiance and I talk about celebrities ie who is attractive physically and who has "game"...... he's reminded me that women with attitude cam improve their looks / essence factor with a bit of attitude.

considering what his EA looked like and the personality that came through in her photos (online, of which there were many), I would have to say, this is one time when my fiancé was completely honest.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

Innocence and excessive nasal hair.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Obesity - I like thicker women but not huge.
Too skinny - I don't want to see your bones. 
Huge breasts - Especially if they are fake
Flat butts - Sorry, I am an a$$ man..

Lack of sexuality - You don't have to be a slvt but don't be a nun.

As someone else mentioned - big egos/selfishness/entitlement

No sense of humor - Probably my biggest turn off


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

frustr8dhubby said:


> No sense of humor - Probably my biggest turn off


I would agree with this plus women that are too emotional with all the drama that comes with it.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Sex without foreplay.
Sex without kissing.
Sex without oral. The last time we had sex, there was no oral and I literally couldn't finish.
Hesitation. Like when I want to change positions and she resists then gives in. Total mood killer.
An attitude that says "I'm just going through the motions" and doing the minimum possible.
Prudishness and any kind of sexually repressed behavior. I really really wish my wife was one of those "up for anything" kind of gals.
Hiding under the covers.
Sex with the lights off.
Refusing to wear anything sexy.
For the record, my wife has had fluctuating weight over the last 20 years. As high as 170 after babies and currently 135. Her weight has never been a turn off. Although hiding her body from me has.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Overconfidence and underconfidence
B-fits, nagging, demands


----------



## pb76no (Nov 1, 2012)

1) Men
2) Her mother - just the mention of her.
3) Obesity - don't mind extra weight, curvy is fine.
4) When its obvious she wants me to hurry up & get'r done, I lose momentum completely.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Indifference.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I would agree a bad attitude, which I guess would be interpreted as simply snobbish (looking down on anyone)

Big killer however is small mindedness. I don't like 'judgmental' in anyone. This goes towards lots of things - example would be to judge someone on their appearance, ethnicity, body stature, etc. 

This just fits in with the attitude, you are better than he or she is... on the other hand the perfect turn on would be humble confidence - you are comfortable with who you are and willing to accept others for who they are. 

I'm just too old to worry about silly physical attributes. After all, after 50 it all goes south for men and women, something else has to matter.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

pb76no said:


> 1) Men
> 2) Her mother - just the mention of her.
> 
> Lol :rofl:


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

drerio said:


> *I would agree a bad attitude, which I guess would be interpreted as simply snobbish (looking down on anyone)*
> 
> Big killer however is small mindedness. I don't like 'judgmental' in anyone. This goes towards lots of things - example would be to judge someone on their appearance, ethnicity, body stature, etc.
> 
> ...


Not always...... my fiancé admits that his EA kept asking him what he could see in an "50 year old woman." .....meaning me.

Maybe you could interpret that as her showing interest in him because she was showing her insecurities...... okay, but that's not positive.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Princess or Queen attitude. Are you married to a King or Prince? No? Then you shouldn't expect to have a servant. 
Gossip. It's evil. 
Diets - if it's a 'diet' you won't stick with it. It's worse in the long run. 
Obsession with weight. Throw out all of your scales. Become obsessed with being fit. 
Overly prim and proper. 
Smoking
Tanning


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Just asked my husband standing here - his answers were:

Tattoos
Piercings 
Smoking - says that'd be like "licking an ashtray"
Women who like to get "trashed"


----------



## pb76no (Nov 1, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Just asked my husband standing here - his answers were:
> 
> Tattoos
> Piercings
> ...


I forgot piercings :iagree: huge turn off, except the ears of course.
Tattoos only if they are everywhere, or too big. A little one, correctly placed is actually pretty erotic.


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

Women who need validation from anyone or everyone except themselves.

Women who expect you to read their minds and won't tell you when they're having a serious problem with something.

Women who won't introduce you to any of their friends.

Women who think they're entitled to Prince Charming simply because they have a vagina.

Overweight/Obese women.

Women who talk too much.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

excessive tattoos or body peircings
cursing, now a bit of dirty talk in the bedroom is good if the mood is right. But at a party or in town or whatever, if she spews obscenities out her mouth like vomit, ugh, no thanks. Go back to your inbred hillbillie trailer park with that crap.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

In personality: Being uptight or excessively insecure. Excessively demanding or entitled. Being boring and lacking her own interests. Doing too many things where its implied that I'm not invited.

Physically: weight, but the obviously excessive kind... not some extra weight on an otherwise physically active person.

I'm okay with most other things.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Just asked my husband standing here - his answers were:
> 
> Tattoos
> Piercings
> ...


haha... what?!? Those are the really fun women! hahaha 

I love those little nose piercings... but after a certain age, they gotta go.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh how could I forget the number one thing? Short hair! Total turn off.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Oh how could I forget the number one thing? Short hair! Total turn off.


Agree with you, us women should have long silky hair. Short hair is masculine. I also dislike men with long hair- total turn off too


----------



## Door_mouse (Jan 31, 2013)

Hortensia said:


> Agree with you, us women should have long silky hair. Short hair is masculine. I also dislike men with long hair- total turn off too


LoL i have long hair to my butt, but i LOVE long hair on men. It's so hot, especially if he's scruffy to boot! Maybe that's the midieval dame in me though? 

Also, i think it's funny but definitely understandable the men's lists of dislikes, however i don't know a SINGLE female, myself included that aren't breaking at least a few of these pet-peeves.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Just asked my husband standing here - his answers were:
> 
> Tattoos
> Piercings
> ...


I agree with him. About the smoking anyway. Everything else I'm game for at least some of the time.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Door_mouse said:


> LoL i have long hair to my butt, but i LOVE long hair on men. It's so hot, especially if he's scruffy to boot! Maybe that's the midieval dame in me though?


Me too... I've always went "ga ga" for the long haired boys... especially when they are young....I never cared for the Jocks...I like the grungy "Kurt Cobain/ Axl Rose" look - still turns my head...even as a middle aged Mama. 

But just like my husband, if they have tattoos, get drunk regularly & smoke... although they might be







...they would not be what I am looking for....Our lifestyles would clash pathetically. 



> *DvlsAdvc8 said*: haha... what?!? Those are the really fun women! hahaha


 But doesn't men deep down want the same thing we crave..... 

For us.....the Romantic Gentleman in how he treats us with care & adoration....then taking control with a little bad boy in bed. 

I would think the majority of men desire the "Lady" on their arm ...like this timeless song LADY IN RED  .... then when he takes her home , they get alone....that seductress / dirty girl comes alive behind closed doors... all for him.


----------



## Malcolm38 (Dec 25, 2012)

I agree that short hair on a woman isn't as attractive. 

Another turn off is if she is a female philanderer whom I am married too.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> But doesn't men deep down want the same thing we crave.....
> 
> For us.....the Romantic Gentleman in how he treats us with care & adoration....then taking control with a little bad boy in bed.
> 
> I would think the majority of men desire the "Lady" on their arm then when he takes her home , they get alone....that seductress / dirty girl comes alive behind closed doors... all for him.


I think I prefer a woman who acts appropriate to the situation. A fine, well-spoken, intelligent lady that's also capable of throwing back a shot and making my jaw drop on the dance floor.

A tasteful smattering of tattoos, peircings and personality... on a woman who cleans up well is a downright unbeatable combination.


----------



## WEBELONG2GETHER (Jan 22, 2012)

Hortensia said:


> Agree with you, us women should have long silky hair. Short hair is masculine. I also dislike men with long hair- total turn off too


Not fair all women cannot have long silky hair. Oh i have wished and wished for long cascading hair. my hair will only grow to the bottom of my ears and nothing more. Hair extensions and weave are out of the question, so my hair is not long,. Oh i wish it were.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

WEBELONG2GETHER said:


> Not fair all women cannot have long silky hair. Oh i have wished and wished for long cascading hair. my hair will only grow to the bottom of my ears and nothing more. Hair extensions and weave are out of the question, so my hair is not long,. Oh i wish it were.


Get a water softener and stop using shampoo. Use Wen. Your hair will grow.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Tattoos
Pubic hair
Armpit hair
Feathered hair
Short hair
Flats
Jeans or any denim (jeans ALWAYS make you look fatter than you are)
Jorts
Sweaters
Turtlenecks
Bras
Western wear
Harley Davidson shirts
Little dogs
NASCAR jackets
Appliqué
Tanning
Glasses
Layered tanks

Oh forgot one: any shirt that has the manufacture's name proudly printed on it. That has got to be the most astounding marketing gimmick ever executed. If Fubu or Ralph wants me to advertise for them they should give me the cloths for free. To me wearing that stuff just screams " I am shallow, stupid, waste my money and have no self esteem. "

Supporting a sports team or school is a little different.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

stupidity.. like OMG
insecurity
can't take a compliment
no sense of humor
snobs
being crass
cursing too much
passive
prudes
too much makeup


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

ok, where's the ladie's turn offs thread? Can't find it.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Asking me that question.


----------



## Camarillo Brillo (Oct 10, 2012)

zillard said:


> ok, where's the ladie's turn offs thread? Can't find it.


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/66287-ladies-biggest-turn-off.html


----------



## Zing (Nov 15, 2012)

Asked my husband this question -
Too much make up
Inappropriate dress ethics (i.e. being at the extreme of any scale)
Too much drama
Nagging



Door_mouse said:


> Also, i think it's funny but definitely understandable the men's lists of dislikes, however i don't know a SINGLE female, myself included that aren't breaking at least a few of these pet-peeves.


That thought crossed my mind too... 

especially this one



Jasel said:


> *Women who need validation from anyone or everyone except themselves.*
> This is who I am... deep down...even this morning this was my thought process in the shower....I keep trying to work towards the 'only my family and I are what matters' but many aspects of my life always bounces back to 'pleasing others' and needing other's assurances/compliments and validations to carry on...it never helped to have a mother who always tried not displeasing others...it never helped that I was at least 13 before I could find a true friend & be included in peer groups...it never helped that my bestest friend (who's still my bestest friend today) was always the one to receive the 'male' attention in uni...however, I have to work to correct this thought process of mine...


----------



## OhhShiney (Apr 8, 2011)

Hmm. You really want to know? For me, there are some superficial things that are turnoff, but these superficial things often lead to internal stress and misery -- real turnoffs. 

*Too much makeup* & obviously "designed for seduction" *lingerie*. 

*Acting helpless or "feminine" to get favors from men*.

*People who are at an unhealthy weight or who smoke. * I was overweight for a long time, and understand how hard it is to deal with it. I am faced with lingering high blood pressure and arthritic joints from years of being overweight myself. And I resented people who thought I was "fat." Nonetheless, I have spent too many recent years watching loved ones and relatives who are smokers or obese or both age and end up suffering horribly from cancer, kidney failure, heart disease, diabetes, etc. I just can't erase images of people strapped to dialysis or laying in a hospital bed at age 40, with diabetes and a heart murmer, puzzled, why they are suffering. Or undergoing chemo for throat cancer. I can't help but seeing these images of needless suffering flash through my mind when I see someone smoke or pack themselves with food at a fast food restaurant. So, again, for me, smoking and overeating are a huge turnoff. 

*Pubic area shaved bald, or worse, with stubble.* I don't mind it trimmed up a bit. Hair has NEVER bothered me, and never stopped me from engaging in intimacy. 

*Slobs.*. 

*Being taken in by advertising and fashion trends.* Thinking with the herd. Some "fashion," such as makeup or OCD shaving, perpetuates a need to continue consuming a product or service -- and cosmetics/grooming is HUGE business. I find if a person is a slave to fashion, they can be generally easily influenced and weak minded and find they "need" to spend money on services that could easily be done at home. I was astounded to find out that some people in their teens were SHOCKED to learn that my wife trimmed her own nails and eyebrows. A simple grooming activity somehow morphed into an essential, mysterious service that could only be performed by a licensed cosmetologist for $35 + tips. And while you're there, may as well throw in a $100 waxing. 

Such behavior can lead to my next turnoff:

*Women who have run up huge credit bills.* I can't fathom lusting after anyone who runs up serious debt to buy clothing, makeup, furniture, etc. It's a real turn off to me. I don't want your money, but with debt comes a need to focus on money and not life and enjoyment thereof. It's *pretty sexy* to find someone who can share a debt-free lifestyle, someone who really knows how to live within their means. Debt makes you dependent on others (your employer), and less able to take control of your life. This all fits together. If you run up credit card bills to pay for makeup, clothing, waxing, new cars, etc, you ARE a slave to your employer. You can end up miserable and depressed -- decidedly unsexy. Something *no amount of fingernail polish or stubble-free zones* can compensate for. And you'll get frown lines etched in your forward that will need botox in a few years. 

Being miserable and depressed can lead to 

*Snobs and bullies. * As you become more in debt and deeply wed to a consumer lifestyle, you can either become snobbish and filled with a sense of entitlement, and criticize or lash out at others who don't share your tastes. 

*Clothing that smells "sunlight fresh" from fabric softener sheets. *Makes my eyes water. 

*Women who don't know how to make themselves look "feminine."* While I don't appreciate women who slavishly adopt fashion, I DO appreciate women who pay attention to their appearance and health, and who know how to make themselves look nice. 

I TOTALLY enjoy a feminine woman who has delicately applied flattering makeup, dresses nicely, wears perfume, and is in touch with her own appearance and secure enough to know how to put together her own look without falling victim to the fashion industry.


----------



## Enginerd (May 24, 2011)

Things you can control:
entitlement
victim mentality
disgruntled feminazi
extreme materialism
excessive make-up
smoking cigarettes
attention seeker
dishonesty
laziness
inappropriate loudness
cropped hair
obesity (clinical definition)
hanging belly (beyond muffin top)
trashy clothing
discolored or missing teeth
bad odor
leg and armpit hair
70's style bush
nose rings or studs
too many earrings
neck tattoos


Things you can't:
flat butt
flat chest
large hands
giant head
too tall


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

I have to disagree wtih everyone here that doesn't like tattoos. 

I love em. Hot. Some piercings too. Definitely no lip rings though. Who wants to kiss that? And nothing in the cheek, etc.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Tattoos
Poor posture
Poor grammar
Poor hygiene 
Obviously fake boobs
I'm cute, **** you attitude


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

zillard said:


> I have to disagree wtih everyone here that doesn't like tattoos.
> 
> I love em. Hot. Some piercings too. Definitely no lip rings though. Who wants to kiss that? And nothing in the cheek, etc.


You are in luck. There are only a handful of women left without a tramp stamp. :rofl:


----------



## Terry_CO (Oct 23, 2012)

Huge turnoffs for me:
Plays mind games - especially mean/cruel ones
A control freak
High maintenance diva - "All about her"
Big ego
Rubs nose in her accomplishments - even when they're not that great


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

StargateFan said:


> There are only a handful of women left without a tramp stamp. :rofl:


Nope, there are many women (me included) that think nothing is more beautiful than unadorned skin.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm surprised there is no stinky or fart comments on here. It's a big one on the ladies forum!


----------



## Davelli0331 (Apr 29, 2011)

Women who act all sexy and seductive and talk a big game but actually suck in bed.

Prudish women who aren't in touch with their own sexuality.

Actually likes sex but is some extreme combination of ashamed/insecure that she requires twenty minutes of assuring her that you find her attractive even though she initiated :scratchhead:

Women who don't value their own health. They don't have to be fitness models but don't be putting mayo on your freakin' black eyed peas and wash it down with three glasses of wine then complain about your weight.

Lots of layered, caked on makeup. You're not fooling anyone.

Attractive, successful in their careers, intelligent women who constantly bounce from loser to loser. And we're talking convicted felon drug dealer loser.

Unfaithful.

Two-faced. Acts nice until the other person is no longer within ear shot.

Drama queen. Grow the F up.

Attention wh0re. Surrounds herself with men because she seeks male approval, leads them on, never sleeps with any of them bc all she really wants is the validation.

No sense of identity, no convictions, no principles, no idea who they are.

Can't stop talking about their kids (men can do this, too)

Facial piercings except for nose rings

Constantly brags about how much she parties and/or drinks.

Hits a man knowing it's socially unacceptable for him to hit her back.

My turn-ons:
Tattoos. If she's inky she's kinky (not always true but I like saying it).

Cursing except in situations where inappropriate.

Likes to drink, though only rarely to the point of drunkenness.

Confidence.

Not afraid to wear something sexy in public (note I said sexy, not slvtty).

Can walk properly in high heels. Lots of women wear heels but walk like gorillas in them.

Feisty but not disrespectful.

Rides her own motorcycle.

Intelligent.

Likes sex and has no hangups or issues about it.

Has well thought out opinions but still open minded and doesn't assume that a difference of opinion means someone else is wrong.


----------



## WEBELONG2GETHER (Jan 22, 2012)

Davelli0331 said:


> Women who act all sexy and seductive and talk a big game but actually suck in bed.
> 
> Women who don't value their own health. They don't have to be fitness models but don't be putting mayo on your freakin' black eyed peas and wash it down with three glasses of wine then complain about your weight.
> 
> ...


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh I forgot one:

Lying liars that lie through their lying teeth


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

1. Lacking in compassion for others
2. Ego driven
3. Has no clue of what femininity is or ever was
4. In need of a panty change when bad boys are around
5. Values relationships outside the marriage more than with spouse
6. Believes being a Biotch is attractive
7. Is about a 3.5 but believes she is a 10
8. Vocabulary that makes sailors and truckers blush
9. Shops at S!uttty Couture 
10. In a position of Leadership and ends up trying to manage like a man instead of Leading like a woman.


----------



## itskaren (Dec 28, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Oh how could I forget the number one thing? Short hair! Total turn off.


Damm .. I've just had mine cut today!


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Ugly feet/toes, a big nose, snobs, atheists, being too overweight.


----------



## wilderness (Jan 9, 2013)

1. feminists
2. bad breath (can ruin attraction for even the most lovely)

edit to add:

3. women who burp in public without saying excuse me


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Enginerd said:


> giant head


Yup, they are the worst.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

As I have read on another relationship message board, the guys over there say, "the hotter the woman, the more a guy will put up with her."


----------



## Davelli0331 (Apr 29, 2011)

NextTimeAround said:


> As I have read on another relationship message board, the guys over there say, "the hotter the woman, the more a guy will put up with her."


There's one of those fake motiviational poster I really like. It features a picture of a beautiful, bikini-clad woman. The caption reads "For every gorgeous woman in the world, there's a man somewhere who's sick of her sh!t"


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

The problem I have here is trying to decide the point of no return.

If your guy seems to be enchanted by (a) feisty women with dirty mouths.... who are rude (by my estimation in any case)and so on.... you start to wonder.......


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

women who are 

fake
airheaded
dishonest
snooty
ugly feet
unhealthy
too conservative sexually


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Controlling
Insecure
Bad attitude
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Quantmflux (Feb 6, 2013)

Physically it's the extremes... Whatever trips that personal "turn-off" meter. Like too tall (but too tall *for me* which would not be very tall... LOL)... Too overweight... Too many tattoos, etc.

Non-physical it's a tough question. I suppose the big one would be anything that triggers my insecurity would be an intimacy killer. 

Interesting that lots of what's being posted isn't purely physical (contrary to the myth that men are just eyes wired to a penis)

Then again it could be selection bias given the type of guy that would 1) be on this forum and 2) respond to the thread


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

wilderness said:


> 1. feminists
> 2. bad breath (can ruin attraction for even the most lovely)
> 
> edit to add:
> ...


1 - Provided they're still feminine, feminist women can be fiesty and extremely sexy. It really depends on the kind of feminist... the ones who harp on victimhood and manhating -- ew.

2 - TOTALLY agree about bad breath. And there's no good way to tell someone about it. lol

3 - I like a woman who, in a casual setting, has no problem burping big loud and long and giving a playful "beat that!" after. Time and place is key of course. Prim and proper is nice, but this kind of woman is way more fun. Uptight is unattractive to me. Instead of pretending women don't burp... have fun with it. I dated a girl who would get terribly embarrased if she farted while sitting on the couch with me at home. OHH the fun I had in teasing her about it. Those were good memories for both of us funny enough.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Quantmflux said:


> Interesting that lots of what's being posted isn't purely physical (contrary to the myth that men are just eyes wired to a penis)
> 
> Then again it could be selection bias given the type of guy that would 1) be on this forum and 2) respond to the thread


An alternative if I may: the physical things are generally a given.

The extremes seem obviously unattractive: She's fat. She's bone thin. She has a big nose. I don't think this stuff is providing much insight. But also, this isn't a question of "what's hottest"... its what is a turn off, and really, the majority of women are physically fine and don't have a major physical turn off.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> 1 - Provided they're still feminine, feminist women can be fiesty and extremely sexy. It really depends on the kind of feminist... the ones who harp on victimhood and manhating -- ew.


:iagree:

Real Feminist or women who are activist are HOT!
They are very passionate about _a lot_ of things.....
Makes no sense bothering with those who hate men.


----------



## NewThingsGetOld (Jan 11, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> :iagree:
> 
> Real Feminist or women who are activist are HOT!
> They are very passionate about _a lot_ of things.....
> Makes no sense bothering with those who hate men.


:smthumbup:

women who hate men are NOT feminists. they're misandrists.

there are also lots of misandrist women who still believe in old-fashioned gender roles and etc and appear to be feminine, but still deeply resent men and do not respect them.

in contrast, many women are feminists (ie. they believe that women should have the same political, economical and social benefits as men) but also love, respect, and have healthy relationships with men, sexual or otherwise. a guy who gets this is a huge turn ON!


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Guess I better take care of my husband then, cause it seems that with my short hair I would never attract another mate...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> women who hate men are NOT feminists. they're misandrists.


Misandrists? Is that the politically correct term for b-atch? Interesting... I can be rude and PC at the same time!



> Guess I better take care of my husband then, cause it seems that with my short hair I would never attract another mate...


=/
Erm, short hair is rather sexy for me. My wife likes her long hair but for me she ties it up to expose her neck whenever she wants some. Cause she knows after a while I can't resist going up to her for a lovebite


----------



## dgtal (Jun 11, 2010)

Acceptance after rejection
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

I asked hubby about this. At first he said women who have an opinion and are not submissive. I gave him my best death stare.

he then amended his statement.

He said bogan women (rough trashy types), women with bad attitudes and women who can't think and make decisions for themselves.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> asked hubby about this. At first he said women who have an opinion and are not submissive. I gave him my best death stare.


Lol
He probably said that on purpose just to see your cute death stare


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Lol
> He probably said that on purpose just to see your cute death stare


Roflmao. I think he was teasing you. Though he may like to be in charge and. being submittef to. Mine does, and i'm ok with it in a large part, esp in the bedroom lol. But when it comes to me having an opinion, he will listen to it, and i have my way of always getting what i want, all while letting him think he's in charge...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Hortensia said:


> Roflmao. I think he was teasing you. Though he may like to be in charge and. being submittef to. Mine does, and i'm ok with it in a large part, esp in the bedroom lol. But when it comes to me having an opinion, he will listen to it, and i have my way of always getting what i want, all while letting him think he's in charge...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Definately teasing. I have many opinions and I am allowed them.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Drama! I will say, however, it doesn't take much for me to categorize something as drama, but I just like for people to act their age.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

The biggest turn off of them all

Gum chewing.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

"Math is hard, I'm a girl." Affected helplessness is truly awful. 

A person (man or woman) who whines about odors and allergies is also unacceptable. 

A woman who complains about her ex. Just trashy. 

Bad listeners (not hard of hearing)

Overly complex restaurant order-ers


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Same as I posted on the Male Clubhouse thread

Blatant dismissiveness, condescension or stupidity.

A bad laugh

Sucking teeth.

Using sex as a weapon or manipulation. I am HYPER sensitive to that.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

What about clingy, bossiness, nagging or controlling?

My husband would never marry me if I had those traits.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Easy is a turn off. 

In the last month two women have offered me their numbers. I haven't called either.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> Overly complex restaurant order-ers


That's a turn off for me too. Some even apply this at fast food restaurants. I order by saying, "Give me a number 3 with coke."

I hate those orders that go..."Give me a number 3, but hold the pickles, lettuce, and mayo, but extra onions and special sauce. Oh, and could I get a regular bun without seeds? And could I get a milkshake instead of the soda? I'll take chocolate, but not real chocolaty, just go light on the chocolate. Could I get a half order of onion rings instead of the fries........................


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

southbound said:


> That's a turn off for me too. Some even apply this at fast food restaurants. I order by saying, "Give me a number 3 with coke."
> 
> I hate those orders that go..."Give me a number 3, but hold the pickles, lettuce, and mayo, but extra onions and special sauce. Oh, and could I get a regular bun without seeds? And could I get a milkshake instead of the soda? I'll take chocolate, but not real chocolaty, just go light on the chocolate. Could I get a half order of onion rings instead of the fries........................


But that is just so fun. Back in the days that I could eat at McDonalds I just loved to give grill orders, especially during the lunch rush. It just messes them up so much. 

I actually got so tired of getting cold fries I learned to ask for them with no salt so they would have to be fresh and hot. Then ask for some salt and pepper when they handed me the bag. The look on their face was priceless. :rofl:

I also loved to ask for a Whopper at McDonalds or a Frosty. Holding my nose shut when ordering at the drive thru was fun. 

Of course I was probably high when doing it. They probably were also. 

I let my kids get McDonalds once a month or so and my oldest is a no sauce, plain burger, no food touching kid. So I still get to give grill orders, but it just isn't as fun.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

bbdad said:


> Nagging (a female friend once asked if I could tell her what nagging was - I said, the second time you say something, and possibly the first depending on how it was said..LOL..)
> 
> low sex drive


Just a heads up-Most women "nag" because they feel you are like a child and can't be relied on to take care of what needs to be done.

If they are nagging you they probably don't want to have sex with you either. Hence the low sex drive.


----------



## The Cro-Magnon (Sep 30, 2012)

Knowing you are just a chore, like brushing one's teeth, being asked to finish quickly and get it over with, all the while you know they would fcuk passionately and energetically, all night, if it was with the 6'4 tall dark handsome extrovert man of their inner dreams. That's a pretty.big.mojo killer.

Having it implied to you that an ex was better in bed isn't precisely an intelligent way to cultivate a strong sexual foundation with your man either, ladies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kaboom (Feb 6, 2013)

Just chiming in, sorry if I repeat what others have said- I didn't read thru all the responses. For me-

*Expecting me to know what kind of mood she's in- it's a guessing game and a huge turn-off
* Acting frustrated during sex, or getting mad that I did something wrong or guessed wrong at the next position or act.
* SIGHING.. those long, over-exaggerated sighs only help make sure that I will not approach her for sex at any point of the day, possibly the week.
* over-acting or acting underwhelmed when it's my turn to finish (I always make sure she's completely satisfied before I finish).
* fake boobs.
* Oversized boobs. I like the A and B cups, dont know why.
* When she just lays there and expects to be banged. Show some enthusiasm.
* scheduled sex. It's never fun when it's scheduled.
* refusal to tell us how to please you, other than "you're doing it wrong".. for christ's sake, help guide us to do it how YOU like.
* refusal to do it the way WE like. I'm pretty open and honest about what I like and how I like it, and don't think it's too much to ask when I'm more than willing to do the same for her.
* refusal (or brushing it off) to talk about sexual turn on's and off's.
* overweight or obese trying to pull off sexy lingerie.. really, this puts men in a difficult position.. it's sexy when someone very physically attractive is wearing it, but not when someone physically unattractive is- It's not meant as an insult- there's plenty of ways overweight women can be sexy and that's just not one of them.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

zillard said:


> Easy is a turn off.
> 
> In the last month two women have offered me their numbers. I haven't called either.


Giving a phone number makes someone easy?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

southbound said:


> That's a turn off for me too. Some even apply this at fast food restaurants. I order by saying, "Give me a number 3 with coke."
> 
> I hate those orders that go..."Give me a number 3, but hold the pickles, lettuce, and mayo, but extra onions and special sauce. Oh, and could I get a regular bun without seeds? And could I get a milkshake instead of the soda? I'll take chocolate, but not real chocolaty, just go light on the chocolate. Could I get a half order of onion rings instead of the fries........................



I agree with you. I have an ex friend (for various reasons). Every time she ordered a glass of water she had so many requirements for it. It got annoying. Among some other things that she did.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Some of these seem more like pet-peeves than an actual turn-off.

To me a turn-off would mean I couldn't bang. And it would take A LOT for me not to be able to bang.

1) Bad hyigene
2) Too skinny (this actually makes lil Sinn think you're sick...medically)
3) Ugly feet

Not much about a woman turns me off. Now pet peeves? I have more than a few that's for sure.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Intellectual laziness.
Bad hygiene.
Willful ignorance.
Selfishness.
Lack of common courtesy.
No sense of humor.
No self respect.
Self-righteousness.

Wow. That list got longer than I expected.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

southbound said:


> Oh, and could I get a regular bun without seeds? And could I get a milkshake instead of the soda? I'll take chocolate, but not real chocolaty, just go light on the chocolate. Could I get a half order of onion rings instead of the fries........................


Because you know they're going to mess it up in the kitchen then it's a fight and more ordering, food getting spit on...etc etc...

Do NOT antagonize the people who touch you food.


----------



## nodirection (Jul 30, 2012)

Bad hygiene
Can't spell 
Tom boy look
Ultra short hair
Finger nail polish that's half worn off.
Bad breath
Bad teeth
No knowledge of current events.
Apathetic attitude
laziness
No job
No financial responsibility

Oh, I'm sure there are more...that is what comes to mind. Sadly my wife meets several of these things...just goes to show I married too young. Sex ruins your brain at 20...lol


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

comfortable clothes/shoes and comfortable nightwear.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Stonewall said:


> comfortable clothes/shoes and comfortable nightwear.


Really? Huh. Uncomfortable is better? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

anotherguy said:


> Really? Huh. Uncomfortable is better?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, bet the girls here got it!


----------



## brokin4hymn (Feb 22, 2013)

Women who try to figure men out, rather than just trying to be committed to one single man for life of learning what turns him on and him alone...not giving a rip what turns any other man on..ever!


----------



## bigblack8750 (Feb 23, 2013)

Pure and simple: dishonesty, particularly money related issues.
For example, Russians (among other ethnic groups - e.g., Romanians) are expert at lying and distorting the truth.
When a team player is playing behind your back.
Why do you thing we went through 40 year cold war with the USSR.
In these cases, It's not so much communism as it is being from such ethnic groups. If you hook up with one...be certain you are as devious as they are.


----------



## WEBELONG2GETHER (Jan 22, 2012)

* overweight or obese trying to pull off sexy lingerie.. really, this puts men in a difficult position.. it's sexy when someone very physically attractive is wearing it, but not when someone physically unattractive is- It's not meant as an insult- there's plenty of ways overweight women can be sexy and that's just not one of them.[/QUOTE]

so tell us how can overweight women be sexy I have a few friends who would love to know.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

bigblack8750 said:


> Pure and simple: dishonesty, particularly money related issues.
> For example, Russians (among other ethnic groups - e.g., Romanians) are expert at lying and distorting the truth.
> When a team player is playing behind your back.
> Why do you thing we went through 40 year cold war with the USSR.
> In these cases, It's not so much communism as it is being from such ethnic groups. If you hook up with one...be certain you are as devious as they are.


Wow...are you a xenophobe in general, or just a rasist ?
Sounds like you had an ugly experience with a Russian or a Romanian woman, but just because ONE has hurt you, how can you label the entire nation?? I don't know where you're from, but maybe you should stick to your own ethnic group when it comes to dating...
I'm surprised you didn't go further, to affirm that ALL women are liars, because one has lied to you.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

StargateFan said:


> But that is just so fun. Back in the days that I could eat at McDonalds I just loved to give grill orders, especially during the lunch rush. It just messes them up so much.
> 
> You are a very mean person!! What makes you think you have the right to bully service people ? I hope somebody will give you the same hard time at your job.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Nothing, so far. Oh. Except for a nasty, pointless argument.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Non-participation.


----------



## Reawakened (Feb 23, 2013)

How can overweight women be sexy ? easy - a pretty face , cute smile and faint hint of perfume / cleanliness can go a long way !


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Reawakened said:


> How can overweight women be sexy ? easy - a pretty face , cute smile and faint hint of perfume / cleanliness can go a long way !


I see a fair few chubby /overweight / fat /obese women in long term relationships.

somebody out there wants them.


----------



## BridgeOfHeartaches (Feb 17, 2013)

Non-participation at sex, just laying there
Wearing granny's panties
Lack of curves
Rough manly voice due to smoking
Talking about her exes all the time, how badly they treated her, etc
Talking about how fat she is, how hard it is to find a good guy, etc
Crooked legs, big feet, big hands


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> I see a fair few chubby /overweight / fat /obese women in long term relationships.
> 
> somebody out there wants them.


chubby /overweight / fat /obese men.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> chubby /overweight / fat /obese men.


Not always.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

Anytime I hear the phrase, "I'm so tired."

It is truly my nails on a chalkboard trigger

Just thinking about it makes me want to beat my head on the wall... which would probably result in a trip to the ER and a neuro consult... which might involve my wife... who might tell me, "I'm so tired....."


ahhhhhhh!!!!


----------

